# Injured pigeon



## ktflan (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw the pigeon in my garage - door was ajar. One of my cats hangs around in there during the day, so I wondered how I could keep them separated. Brought cat indoors and checked pigeon in garage. It moved away from me, of course, and climbed on a pile of wooden planks. It appears to have an injured left wing - it hung lower than other. I gave it some sunflower seeds and closed the garage door. 

My question - can the wing heal by itself? Can't affford a vet. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please tell us where you are located [city and state] so we can direst you to a rehabber.


----------



## ktflan (Jul 7, 2009)

I live in upstate New York. Kingston, N.Y.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to New York State wildlife rehabbers.
You will find someone. When you call ones in your area, if they tell you they don't treat Pigeons, ask for a referral.

http://www.nyswrc.org/rehabbers.html


----------

